# Stinky Car



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Now, I wonder how true this, but it is rather ridiculous and funny!

Husband Gets Revenge | Watch the video - Yahoo! Screen


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Sometimes it's nice to live vicariously. The trouble with actually carrying out those nasty thoughts is, "payback's a b;tch", as they say. No telling what will happen to him now.


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> Now, I wonder how true this, but it is rather ridiculous and funny!
> 
> Husband Gets Revenge | Watch the video - Yahoo! Screen



:rofl: :rofl:

Would have loved to be a fly on the wall when she discovered her "Valentine's Present" from her H.


----------

